# 2/75 History..?



## RAGE275 (Nov 19, 2008)

So, today I learned from my 1SG about a young gentleman who back in the early 90's had an issue with a drug dealing neighbor. Apparently, this guy went to his druggie neighbors house saying hey I've got kids and what you're doing is bullshit. The dealer pulls a gun on the Ranger and the Ranger leaves. Only to go back to the barracks and "re call" a platoon sized element back to the B's. After which, they arm up, (maybe the guy was an armorer or had access to the arms room.) load up into vehicles, and roll out to this dudes house where they absolutely lay waste to this dudes house, zip tie him, and leave him for the police. I guess he got RFS'ed but got a key to the city from the mayor? If anyone has ever heard of this let me know. It was a big topic of convo at work today and we all really want to know if this shennanighans really went down.


----------



## Looon (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes. The crack house vs 2nd batt.

We got wind of it at 3rd batt when it went down. I read the newspaper article.

I don't know about the RFS or the key.


----------



## RAGE275 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hahaha that's awesome. Any chance you recall the name of the newspaper? Or about the date that it happend? PM me if there's anything opsec related. I'd like to find the article online and bring it in to work.


----------



## Looon (Nov 19, 2008)

It was late 89 or early 90. If you are a member at ArmyRanger.com, Im sure there is a write up there somewhere.

I don't know much more than I posted, but it did happen.


----------



## redneck (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, It did happen. I remember someone turning up in the barracks (at that time) with a Soldier of Fortune mag with a big article in it. Had a friens, Ssgt Carreras in 2d Bn at the time,and called him to get the story.It was interesting to say the least;) Not only good for them, I wish that would happen more often,but nowadays, I'm sure the police and judicial system would find a way to turn it around and make Rangers the "bad guys" and the drug dealers "victim". But, again, It did happen.


----------



## Josh466 (Nov 19, 2008)

My dad told me about this last year when I was about to drop out of college and enlist with a 11b option 40 contract. He was in 7th group when it happened, and whoever told him he probably hasn't seen in well over 10 years.  I did a google search looking for the article and also did a search on ArmyRanger.com and couldn't find anything about it, but I might not have used the right keywords.  I believe my dad used the term 'Ranger justice' when he told me.:)  If you can find an article/writeup about it, I'd like to read it as well, please!


----------



## moobob (Nov 19, 2008)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/hill23.shtml

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19980429&slug=2747853


----------



## lockNload (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok read the articles and you can see that it went down a little differently than how the story was told. It's also obvious why someone wasn't charged. I don't care who you are or where you live but people would have been charged with the way the story was originally told, and rightfully so even though they were drug dealing thugs. What I don't understand is how there were 300 rounds fired and no one was hurt :uhh:  Would have thought these Rangers to be better shots :confused:


----------



## Josh466 (Nov 20, 2008)

lockNload said:


> Ok read the articles and you can see that it went down a little differently than how the story was told. It's also obvious why someone wasn't charged. I don't care who you are or where you live but people would have been charged with the way the story was originally told, and rightfully so even though they were drug dealing thugs. What I don't understand is how there were 300 rounds fired and no one was hurt :uhh:  Would have thought these Rangers to be better shots :confused:



The story I was told was much different than in those articles.  The way it was told to me was that a Ranger was either jumped or roughed up by a couple of drug dealing bikers, and that he later returned with the rest of his platoon at the house/hangout of the guy and the rest of his biker buddies and the Rangers proceded to tear the place up.  I'm thinking the event me and HHC181M118SB are a different one than in the articles.  In the one told to me, the event happened in the mid 80s.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 20, 2008)

lockNload said:


> What I don't understand is how there were 300 rounds fired and no one was hurt :uhh: Would have thought these Rangers to be better shots :confused:


 
Were you there?


----------



## Looon (Nov 20, 2008)

lockNload said:


> Ok read the articles and you can see that it went down a little differently than how the story was told. It's also obvious why someone wasn't charged. I don't care who you are or where you live but people would have been charged with the way the story was originally told, and rightfully so even though they were drug dealing thugs. What I don't understand is how there were 300 rounds fired and no one was hurt :uhh: Would have thought these Rangers to be better shots :confused:


Are you fucking kidding me?!?!!??!

These articles aren't the origonal for starters. It went much better than how it sounds in these write ups.


----------



## RAGE275 (Nov 20, 2008)

I still like the story I was told better. Aside from that, the article was from '99. Memories lapse in 10 years and stories change....


----------



## lockNload (Nov 20, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?!?!!??!
> 
> These articles aren't the origonal for starters. It went much better than how it sounds in these write ups.



Can you explain that? 

Boon it doesn't matter that I wasn't there and I'm sick of that line of reasoning being applied broadly to any situation. I guess you can't comment on anything that happened on 9/11 since you weren't actually there 

I think whether or not anyone was hurt or killed would be a fact that would have been published correctly and I just find it odd that Rangers engaged in a 10 min shoot out with some thugs couldn't kill anyone. No need to get panties in a bunch because I'm talking about Rangers. I'd be drawing the same conclusion regardless of who was in an engagement with the same results.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 20, 2008)

lockNload said:


> Can you explain that?
> 
> Boon it doesn't matter that I wasn't there and I'm sick of that line of reasoning being applied broadly to any situation. I guess you can't comment on anything that happened on 9/11 since you weren't actually there
> 
> I think whether or not anyone was hurt or killed would be a fact that would have been published correctly and I just find it odd that Rangers engaged in a 10 min shoot out with some thugs couldn't kill anyone. No need to get panties in a bunch because I'm talking about Rangers. I'd be drawing the same conclusion regardless of who was in an engagement with the same results.


 
*How many times have you been in combat, smart ass?* Do you know all the details about the area/terrain where the fire-fight took place? Where were people located/ what obstacles were they seeking cover behind? What time of day was it? Did you read the part in the first article regarding instructions to prevent casualities? You obviously lack some serious situational awareness. I could care less about what level of SOCOM you have mastered, your comment is garbage, regardless of whether it was a Ranger or a monkey that was the subject of the article.


----------



## LRS Guy (Nov 20, 2008)

I was friends with one of the gents involved. They made a deliberate effort NOT to kill anybody.


----------



## Josh466 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> I still like the story I was told better. Aside from that, the article was from '99. Memories lapse in 10 years and stories change....



Perhaps the one we were told was a completely different event all together?  We were both told a very similar story by 2 different people.


----------



## lockNload (Nov 20, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> *How many times have you been in combat, smart ass?* Do you know all the details about the area/terrain where the fire-fight took place? Where were people located/ what obstacles were they seeking cover behind? What time of day was it? Did you read the part in the first article regarding instructions to prevent casualities? You obviously lack some serious situational awareness. I could care less about what level of SOCOM you have mastered, your comment is garbage, regardless of whether it was a Ranger or a monkey that was the subject of the article.




I understand what you are saying. My point is that with their level of training and mastery of cover and concealment, fire and maneuver, in a 10 min period of exchanging fire no one was even shot and wounded?


----------



## lockNload (Nov 20, 2008)

LRS Guy said:


> I was friends with one of the gents involved. They made a deliberate effort NOT to kill anybody.



So these Rangers were being shot at and decided to not try to kill these guys? Why would they go get their shotguns, rifles, and pistols if not to actively defend themselves? The article had the Ranger home owner saying don't kill anyone if you don't have to before it all started. It seems that once the bullets start flying it's shoot to kill and defend yourselves.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 20, 2008)

lockNload said:


> So these Rangers were being shot at and decided to not try to kill these guys? Why would they go get their shotguns, rifles, and pistols if not to actively defend themselves?




To send a message.


----------



## Looon (Nov 20, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> To send a message.


Zactly.

Believe me when I/WE say: They could have wiped them out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Grey (Nov 21, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> Zactly.
> 
> Believe me when I/WE say: They could have wiped them out in a matter of minutes.



Minutes? more like a minute, also think of this, south of the town im in has seen several shoot outs between idoits with guns and police men. Example: Last year a shooting acured between two suspects and several police officers, the shoot out lasted until the suspects were aprehended with no one being hurt or killed, this can not be said for the cars in between them though. The officers involved had decided(due to the fact that no people were around) to try and take them with having to kill them.


----------



## AWP (Nov 21, 2008)

Nick said:


> Minutes? more like a minute,



LMAO.

You just corrected a former member of a Ranger BN on the capabilities of a Ranger BN.


----------



## Grey (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it was not much of a correction actually just agreeing that it would have been brief.


----------



## Looon (Nov 21, 2008)

Im going to see if I can find out a little more. I will update.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 22, 2008)

Nick said:


> Minutes? more like a minute, also think of this, south of the town im in has seen several shoot outs between idoits with guns and police men. Example: Last year a shooting acured between two suspects and several police officers, the shoot out lasted until the suspects were aprehended with no one being hurt or killed, this can not be said for the cars in between them though. The officers involved had decided(due to the fact that no people were around) to try and take them with having to kill them.



Nick: 

A little friendly advice. ;)

I think you need to brush up on both your spelling and composition, before posting stuff here. A spell checker might help. As a teenager in the 9th grade, I don't think you need to be telling people like us how to do things, etc. :2c:


----------



## RetPara (Nov 23, 2008)

I was in school at DIA when it happened.  What filtered back (we had some officers in the course from the 82nd and 101st) was that the 2/75 BC was so aghast and pissed that non of the bad guys had been hit that he took the whole Bn to Ranges for a week of live fires.  Sounded good at the time.


----------



## Looon (Nov 23, 2008)

Nobody got in trouble.


----------



## Grey (Nov 23, 2008)

Im sorry for the misunderstanding but were did I tell you how to do things? I will do bettter on spelling then.


----------

